# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Исповедь SEO- ИНКУнизатора

## Mazaykina

Здравствуйте, дорогие SEO-оптимизаторы!      Нет, не так.
 Добрый день, нелюбимые SEO-шники!            Опять не то.

*Приветствую всех, и знатоков, и любителей SEO индустрии!

*Я  не принадлежу к группе  спецов  SEO, но и не ненавистник оных.  Мне трудно встать на одну из сторон, во мне борются 2 начала- PRO и CONTRA, ЗА и ПРОТИВ. Почему? Читайте сами. 
_
_
_Диалог двух ИНКУнизаторов._

Знакомьтесь, 

ИНКУсайтики     ИНКУточка


Я не люблю сеошников! Точка! Представьте себе начало дня админа, владельца большого форума: два- три часа тратится на то, чтобы удалять новых спам- ботов, которые сотнями регистрируются на форуме каждый день!! Ты их уже узнаешь по никам, емейлам, ставишь премодерацию и все бесполезно! Прорываются!  А вот как бороться с такими SEO любителями- нигде не пишут! Почему? Видимо, еще не создали такого средства борьбы. Эти "спецы", как тараканы, пролезают, придумывают всякие новые ходы, обходят любые капчи.
 Только ленивый не встречал объявления в сети типа: «Регистрация сайта в 1000- 10000  каталогов и форумов! Всего за 150 рублей!» Кошмар, за тарелку супа! Самим-то не стыдно?? Поставьте себя на мое место и скажите- я буду любить сеошников? Я и на seobildung.ru пришла как партизан в надежде найти средство от этого нашествия.
[IMG]http://*********ru/3427487.jpg[/IMG]-И нашла?  Ведь не все такие, правда? Нельзя быть слишком категоричной! Разве тебе не попадались настоящие знатоки своей профессии? Наверняка, уже придуманы какие-то методы борьбы с этими любителями? 
- А что тут придумывать?  В черный список всех 150-ти рублевых тарелочников!! Они же дискредитируют профессию! Я сама, пока не попала на seo форум , считала, что SEO- это именно разнесение в 1000 никому ненужных каталогов и регистрация на всевозможных форумах. И таких владельцев, как я - очень много. Мне кажется, только сами спецы, настоящие трудяги от сохи SEO, cмогут с ними бороться! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/3427487.jpg[/IMG]- Но теперь, когда ты познакомилась с форумчанами, ты изменила свое негативное отношение к ним? Ведь  чтобы состязаться  с яндексом и гуглом  за место под поисковым солнцем, нужны действительно знания, умения и очень много времени! Ты это уже поняла?
- Ха, не просто поняла! Я в это уже сама влезла по самое не могу!  И что удивительно? МНЕ ЭТО ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ!  Да-да! Я стала sEOшником! Конечно, не таким крутым и профессиональным, как Sevab, Владимир75, Sergo и многие другие, кто открыл мне глаза на истинную сущность профессии! Читая темы форума, заходя на сайты наших форумчан, теперь я понимаю, что те «регистраторы»- это не SEOшники! Это- суповые шарлатаны! Настоящий SEO специалист  свою базу каталогов, как любимую машину обихаживает! Обновляет, чистит, проверяет, тестирует. Истинный SEO гуру никогда не возьмется за работу за 150 руб. Потому что это ТРУД, тяжелый, постоянный, кроме того, он несет ответственность за тех, кого взял под свое крыло. И еще я заметила, что SEO- это не только мужская профессия, среди них есть такие женщины, что за пояс заткнут даже опытных оптимизаторов!
[IMG]http://*********ru/3427487.jpg[/IMG]– Теперь ты понимаешь, что SEO- это серьезная работа? Порой нудная и скучная, очень трудоемкая, постоянно развивающаяся, но когда ты видишь ее результат, когда твой продвигаемый сайт стоит в первых строчках поисковиков, когда счастливый клиент звонит и кричит от радости, что его продажи возросли в 2 раза, когда после бессонной ночи наконец-то родился текст статьи, который не просто скушает гугл или яндекс, а будет действительно интересен пользователям интернета, вот тогда ты можешь сказать себе-* я НАСТОЯЩИЙ SEOШНИК! 
*
 И пусть твоя профессия пока не стоит в каталогах трудового кодекса и не изучается в вузах, пускай приходится постоянно держать нос по ветру и все время самому учиться, ведь ты противостоишь таким монстрам, как гугл и яндекс, и борьба с их нововведениями тебя все время держит в тонусе и заставляет не стоять на месте и все время двигаться вперед. Ты знаешь, ради чего все это делаешь! 
*Твой труд оценивают сотни тысяч пользователей рунета , даже не подозревая о твоем существовании. 
Ты- солдат невидимого фронта, SEO оптимизатор!
 И я горжусь тем, что знакома с лучшими его представителями и стремлюсь повысить свои знания до их уровня!**Спасибо вам, ребята!
*
Эта статья написана в рамках конкурса "Сеошники жулики или творцы успеха?!"
Время проведения конкурса с 27 сентября по 20 декабря 2012 года. 
Суммарный призовой фонд: примерно *300 тысяч рублей* в денежном и подарочном эквиваленте.
Спонсоры: Semonitor Отличная программа для раскрутки сайта,
Сервис Anigos.ru Создание, наполнение и продвижение сайтов,
Promo-soft.ru Комплект программ для продвижения сайтов.

*P.S. Кстати, если вам понравилась статья- можете сделать мне приятное и кликнуть по одной (или нескольким) кнопкам соц. сетей, расположенных слева вверху над темой. Я что зря  училась устанавливать эти кнопочки?*

----------

alla-mus (19.12.2015)

----------


## Гулечка

До этой статьи даже не знала про таких людей)))) Но круто наверно быть невидимым героем)))

----------


## vvovvo

Отличная статья. Мне очень понравилось.

----------


## Pavelev

Статья и сейчас не теряет актуальности. Странно, что так мало обсуждения.

----------

